# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Οταν σαμποταρεις τον εαυτο σου..

## StarDust86

Καλησπερα σας,

μιας και μου αρεσει πολυ να ψαχνω τον εαυτο μου, να με λυνω, να με αποκρυπτογραφω, να με ψαχνω γενικα, τα λαθη μου τα σωστα μου, η κοινοτητα σας, οπως και η ψυχολογια γενικοτερα ειναι πηγη πολλων και ενδιαφεροντων πληροφοριων.

Το προβλημα με μενα ειναι εγω απενατι στους αλλους, μαζι με τους αλλους.
Συγκεκριμενα, ο εαυτος μου τι προκαλει στους αλλους, με εμενα λιγο τα εχω.
Οι αλλοι δεν εχουν το προβλημα, για μενα μιλαω, δεν φταιει παντα ο υπολοιπος κοσμος για ο,τι συμβαινει.
Γενικα δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος που τα ριχνει στους αλλους και αυτοπροβαλλεται σαν θυμα.
Θα μπω ομως κατευθειαν στο θεμα για να μη σας πολυκουρασω.

Ειμαι 31 ετους γυναικα, οι γυρω μου φιλοι/συντροφος/γνωστοι, με χαρακτηριζουν ως ενα θετικο ανθρωπο, πολυ χαμογελαστο, καλοπροεραιτο, κοινωνικο (οντως?), δυναμικο, με αυτοσαρκασμο, μαχημο, ευσυνηδειτο, ευαισθητο, με πολυ χιουμορ, με βαθυ το αισθημα της ευγενειας και αλλα ομορφα και φανταχτερα πραγματα..
Γιατι περιαυτολογω?
Γιατι ολο αυτο που σας περιεγραψα, ναι δεν ειναι ψεμμα, ειμαι τετοιος ανθρωπος (τα καλα μου βεβαια, γιατι εννοειται υπαρχουν και αρνητικα, χεχε), αλλα γιατι αφου - υποτιθεται ειμαι ετσι - νιωθω οτι με σαμποταρω στο θεμα των καινουριων φιλων? των καινουριων ανθρωπων που γνωριζω? 

Η δουλεια μου εχει να κανει με κοσμο, καθε τοσο γνωριζω νεους ανθρωπους.
Μιλαω, γελαω, δεν κρυβομαι στη τρυπα μου, δεν φοβαμαι τον κοσμο, δεν φοβαμαι να ανοιχτω, να εκτεθω, να μιλησω σε αγνωστους.
Με συμπαθουν, αποζητουν τη παρεα μου, με εκτιμανε, με καλουν σε συναντησεις, με καλουν σε καφεδες, σε φαγητο, σε συναντησεις γενικα, αν θελω πραγματικα εχω πολυ κοσμο να βγω.

Γιατι ομως στο 95% των περιπτωσεων θα αρνηθω μια εξοδο εφευρισκοντας δικαιολογιες?
Γιατι κανω τους ανθρωπους να εχουν το κλασικο παραπονο "εσενα για να σε δουμε πρεπει να σε παρακαλαμε, που εισαι? γιατι δεν ερχεσαι μαζι μας?"
Γιατι ενω ειμαι ανθρωπος ανοιχτος, που αγκαλιαζω τους ανθρωπους, τους συμπονω, μ αρεσει η χαρα, μισω τη μιζερια, η "ζωη μου" μαζι τους σταματαει στον χωρο εργασιας μου και σταματαει απο μενα, οχι απο εκεινους?
Δεν μιλαω για τα ατομα που γνωριζω χρονια, μιλαω για ανθρωπους καινουριους.
Καθομαι και σκεφτομαι οτι οκ καποιες φορες μπορει να μη σου αρεσει η παρεα η συγκεκριμενη, οποτε λογικο να μη θες παραπανω πραγματα..
Ειμαι και ανθρωπος που δεν θα σου πει το νεο της ημερας, δεν θα σου πει το κουτσομπολιο που αφορα την ταδε ή τον ταδε, δεν θα ανακατεψει, δεν θα μεταφερει, οποτε καποιες φορες με "δικαιολογω" που αποφευγω συγκεκριμενες συναναστροφες εκτος δουλειας γιατι δεν μου αρεσουν τετοια θεματα συζητησης.
Ασε που μπορει να ειμαι και βαρετη σε τετοιες συζητησεις, οποτε γιατι να φερω σε δυσκολη θεση και τους αλλους?
Εκει οκ, θεωρω οτι ειναι το συνηθες φαινομενο να "μη σου κανει" απλα αυτη η παρεα.
Οταν ομως τους αλλους τους συμπαθω, μ αρεσει η παρεα τους, γιατι τους αποφευγω μετα τη δουλεια?
Δεν ειμαι σνομπ, αληθεια, δεν ειμαι καθολου, δε το παιζω καποια του τυπου "με σενα δεν κανω παρεα γιατι δεν εισαι του επιπεδου μου.."
Αφηστε που δεν εχω και καποιον λογο να ειμαι σνομπ.. 
Εδω ωρες ωρες υπερβαλλω σε "ατσουμπαλοσυνη" μονο και μονο για να γελασουμε λιγακι.
Δεν υπαρχουν επιπεδα για μενα σε αυτα, ανθρωποι μονο.
Γιατι να νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να τους ακολουθησω τους ανθρωπους?

Θα σας δωσω ενα παραδειγμα..
Ειναι σαν να ειμαστε μια αθλητικη ομαδα.
Θα δωσω και τη ψυχη μου να νικησουμε, θα γεμισω τα ατομα με θετικη ενεργεια, θα τους δινω δυναμη, θα τους εμψυχωνω, θα κανω χιουμορ μαζι τους για να τους αποφορτιζω, θα ειναι αδερφια μου..
Θα ετοιμαστουμε δηλαδη ολοι σαν μια ομαδα, σαν μια οικογενεια για τον τελικο.
Ε στον τελικο θα τους αφησω να πανε μονοι, θα κατσω εκει στην ακρη και απλα θα τους πω " μη σας νοιαζει, θα σας ανεβαζω απο τον παγκο!μου αρκει αυτο!"
Και θα τους αφησω να φυγουν χωρις εμενα.
(Καλα εννοειται οτι ισως το παραδειγμα ειναι ατυχες καπως, γιατι το να αφησεις μια ομαδα σε τελικο μη αρτιμελη ειναι μεγα λαθος, τους κρεμας, αλλα οκ ελπιζω να εγινα καπως κατανοητη..)

Γιατι φερομαι ετσι?
Γιατι χανομαι?
Μπορει να βρισκομαι με παρεα και τη μια να εχουν κανει κοιλιακους απο τις ατακες που θα πω και απο την αλλη να χανομαι, να βυθιζομαι στις σκεψεις μου, να απομονωνομαι, χωρις ομως απαραιτητα να με προβληματιζει κατι!
Μηπως ειμαι καθαρα αντικοινωνικη τελικα?
Καταθλιπτικη?
Ναι θεωρω οτι εχω περασει μια καταθλιψουλα πριν 2 χρονια.
Αγοραφοβικη ισως?
Δεν με πιανει πανικος ομως σε μερη με πολυ κοσμο και οπως προειπα η δουλεια μου ειναι ο πολυς κοσμος.
Απο την αλλη βεβαια, ενω ολοι με θεωρουν κοινωνικη, εγω καθε αλλο το αντιθετο θα ελεγα.
Δεν ξερω αν θα με ελεγα αντι-κοινωνικη (πολυ απολυτο) αλλα σιγουρα μ αρεσει να μενω μονη, δεν με τρομαζει και εκτιμω παρα πολυ οταν ο αλλος μου προσφερει χρονο και χωρο για τον εαυτο μου αποκλειστικα.
Παραδεχομαι οτι καποιες στιγμες (στους δικους μου ανθρωπους ομως) τσιτωνω οταν δεν μενω μονη, οταν δεν εχω τη δικη μου ρουτινα, τις δικες μου ωρες, οταν παει ο αλλος να εμπλακει στις στιγμες μου.
Ειμαι παραξενη ε?
Ναι ειμαι, δεν θα ελεγα με τη καμια το αντιθετο..
Απλα τα εχω μισα μισα μεσα μου, ταυτοχρονα και πολυ ανοιχτη, ταυτοχρονα ομως και πολυ κλειστη στον εαυτο μου, χωρις αναγκαστικα να ειμαι πεσμενη ομως!
Επισης ειμαι και πολυπλοκη, αλλα δεν μου εχει πει και κανεις ποτε οτι ειμαι δυσκολη, αντιθετα καλοβολη.
(σας μπερδεψα ε?)

Συγγνωμη αν σας κουρασα..
Γενικα δεν μιλαω πολυ, αλλα αντιθετα γραφω πολυ.
Ελπιζω να βρεθει καποιος και να μου πει " εεε ψυχη εσυ, δεν εισαι μονη σε αυτο βρεεεεε και αλλοι το χουμε" αλλιως δεν ξερω, ισως απλα να μη χρειαζομαι σε αυτον τον κοσμο, γιατι ετσι και αλλιως μιας και ειμαι ουσιωδως "απουσα" δεν θα εχει και διαφορα το να γινω και "πρακτικως" μιας και δεν θα λειψω σε κανεναν.

Σας φιλω και σας ευχαριστω!
Υγεια, ψυχικη και σωματικη πανω απο ολα!!

----------


## elis

το ειπα σε μια αλλη κοπελα οι γνωριμιεσ ειναι εκθεση δηλαδη παρουσιαζεισ τον εαυτο σου κ μετα διαχειριζεσαι την αποδοχη η την απποριψη εσυ δεν μπορεισ να διαχειριστεισ την αποδοχη

----------


## elis

τετραπλο καφε ηπια σημερα

----------


## StarDust86

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου!!!
Θα το ψαξω και προς αυτη τη κατευθυνση, να σαι παντα καλα!

----------


## PositiveWave

Φίλη μου, μη φοβάσαι... Πράγματι και στο φόρουμ αυτό αλλά και έξω από αυτό, υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που έχουν τα ίδια προβλήματα και κυρίως τους ίδιους προβληματισμούς. Καλά κάνεις και προβληματίζεσαι. Και θα ήταν καλό ο,τι δε σου αρέσει να το αλλάξεις. Είναι πολύ τετριμμένο αυτό, γιατί το λέω συνεχώς, αλλά αν έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο, μάθε! Τι να μάθεις; Από τα λάθη του παρελθόντος για να προστεθούν στο απόθεμα εμπειρίας σου και προσπάθησε συνεχώς να έχεις γνώση και σοφία. Και να περιποιείσαι τον εαυτό σου. Να γυμνάζεσαι, να τρως καλά και να κάνεις την κλασσική γυναικεία περιποίηση...

Δείχνεις ότι έχεις ρεαλισμό μέσα σου και δεν έχεις υπεροψία ότι είσαι τέλεια και σούπερ-ουαου. Πολλές γυναίκες (και άντρες) που φαινομενικά είναι πετυχημένοι, έχουν σχέσεις, οικογένεια, λεφτά, από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα και πολλή υπεροψία, τα χάνουν όλα.

Μην αγχώνεσαι. Όλα στον καιρό τους.
Εσύ όμως, φρόντισε να αλλάξεις.

----------


## serios

Βασικά εγώ δεν κατάλαβα με ποιο πράγμα εχεις πρόβλημα.

Αν είναι αυτό που σου λένε οτι χάνεσαι το βρίσκω λογικό να μη μπορείς να ικανοποιησεις όλα τα ατομα που γνωρίζεις κ αν στο μυαλό σου εχεις οτι πρεπει να τους ικανοποιήσεις για να μη χαλάσει η εικόνα που όπως περιγραφεις δειχνει ιδεατή προσωπικά το βρίσκω λάθος.

Μοναξια αισθάνεσαι;;

Πάντως κ γω αν γνώριζα παράδειγμα 5-10 ατομα κάθε μέρα
1ον δεν θα είχα χρονο να βγω με ολους
2ον δεν θα μπορουσα να εμβαθυνω στις διαπροσωπικες μας σχέσεις.

Αλήθεια προβλήματα εχεις όρεξη να ακούς;;
Γιατί ένας τόσο θετικός άνθρωπος όσο τον περιγραφείς ίσως θέλει να διατηρήσει την θετικοτητα του σε μια εποχή προβλημάτων.

----------


## serios

Πάντως μη προσπαθείς να βάλεις ταμπέλα σε κάτι που θεωρείς οτι διαφέρει.

----------


## StarDust86

> Φίλη μου, μη φοβάσαι... Πράγματι και στο φόρουμ αυτό αλλά και έξω από αυτό, υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που έχουν τα ίδια προβλήματα και κυρίως τους ίδιους προβληματισμούς. Καλά κάνεις και προβληματίζεσαι. Και θα ήταν καλό ο,τι δε σου αρέσει να το αλλάξεις. Είναι πολύ τετριμμένο αυτό, γιατί το λέω συνεχώς, αλλά αν έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο, μάθε! Τι να μάθεις; Από τα λάθη του παρελθόντος για να προστεθούν στο απόθεμα εμπειρίας σου και προσπάθησε συνεχώς να έχεις γνώση και σοφία. Και να περιποιείσαι τον εαυτό σου. Να γυμνάζεσαι, να τρως καλά και να κάνεις την κλασσική γυναικεία περιποίηση...
> 
> Δείχνεις ότι έχεις ρεαλισμό μέσα σου και δεν έχεις υπεροψία ότι είσαι τέλεια και σούπερ-ουαου. Πολλές γυναίκες (και άντρες) που φαινομενικά είναι πετυχημένοι, έχουν σχέσεις, οικογένεια, λεφτά, από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα και πολλή υπεροψία, τα χάνουν όλα.
> 
> Μην αγχώνεσαι. Όλα στον καιρό τους.
> Εσύ όμως, φρόντισε να αλλάξεις.


Καλησπερα!!
ναι πολυ σωστα λες, πρεπει και να ψαχτω και να κανω δουλεια με τον εαυτο μου ως προς το καλυτερο.
Οσο για τη περιποιηση μην ανησυχεις το εχω.. 
Αγαπω πολυ τη μουσικη οποτε η αεροβικη ειναι η ζωη μου.
Οπως επισης φροντιζω να προσεχω με τι θρεφω το σωμα μου (νταξ, κανω και μερικες ατασταλιες μιας και δν μ αρεσουν οι στερησεις, αλλ οκ)
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου και που ασχοληθηκες.
Να σαι παντα καλα!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Καλησπερα!!
> ναι πολυ σωστα λες, πρεπει και να ψαχτω και να κανω δουλεια με τον εαυτο μου ως προς το καλυτερο.
> Οσο για τη περιποιηση μην ανησυχεις το εχω.. 
> Αγαπω πολυ τη μουσικη οποτε η αεροβικη ειναι η ζωη μου.
> Οπως επισης φροντιζω να προσεχω με τι θρεφω το σωμα μου (νταξ, κανω και μερικες ατασταλιες μιας και δν μ αρεσουν οι στερησεις, αλλ οκ)
> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου και που ασχοληθηκες.
> Να σαι παντα καλα!


Είσαι πολύ ευγενική! Μπράβο σου!

Χαίρομαι που έχεις χόμπυ και είσαι δημιουργική. Όσο για τις διατροφικές ατασθαλίες, είναι ως γνωστόν η κορυφή της διατροφικής πυραμίδας. Χωρίς την κορυφή, τι σόι πυραμίδα θα είναι; 

Τα προβλήματά σου, προβλήματά μας. Ευχαρίστησή μας να σε βοηθάμε!

----------


## StarDust86

> Βασικά εγώ δεν κατάλαβα με ποιο πράγμα εχεις πρόβλημα.
> 
> Αν είναι αυτό που σου λένε οτι χάνεσαι το βρίσκω λογικό να μη μπορείς να ικανοποιησεις όλα τα ατομα που γνωρίζεις κ αν στο μυαλό σου εχεις οτι πρεπει να τους ικανοποιήσεις για να μη χαλάσει η εικόνα που όπως περιγραφεις δειχνει ιδεατή προσωπικά το βρίσκω λάθος.
> 
> Μοναξια αισθάνεσαι;;
> 
> Πάντως κ γω αν γνώριζα παράδειγμα 5-10 ατομα κάθε μέρα
> 1ον δεν θα είχα χρονο να βγω με ολους
> 2ον δεν θα μπορουσα να εμβαθυνω στις διαπροσωπικες μας σχέσεις.
> ...



Καλησπερα!
μπα θεμα με την εικονα μου δεν εχω, αυτο που γνωριζουν στη δουλεια αυτο θα εχουν και εξω.
Αλλα ναι αν συνεβαινε κατι τετοιο οντως θα ηταν λαθος.

Μοναξια δεν εχω αισθανθει μεχρι στιγμης.
Αν και αλλο μοναξια αλλο μοναχικοτητα.
Εχω ομως στοιχεια μοναχικου ανθρωπου, οποτε ισως να την εχω νιωσει και να μη την εχω αντιληφθει επειδη μ αρεσουν οι στιμες που περνω μονη!
Θελω να πω οτι και σερι μερες στο σπιτι να κατσω χωρις να βγω, δεν με ενοχλει, παντα βρισκω πραγματα να κανω για μενα, εστω και εντος σπιτιου.

Εχεις δικιο ομως να μη σου εδωσα να καταλαβεις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα μου.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν θεωρω νορμαλ, να αρνεισαι κατ εξακολουθηση να βγαινεις με τους συναδελφους σου απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις κανονισει κατι.
Μπορει να εχω μερες να βγω και γω αλεπαλληλες φορες να αρνουμαι!
Φυσικα δεν λες "εχω κανονισει" γιατι ετσι θα εδειχνα οτι ειμαι πολυασχολος ανθρωπος με πολλες παρεες και δν βρισκω χρονο για εκεινους, κατι που θα ηταν αγενες και ψεμμα.
Ομως ουτε αυτο που κανω ειναι καλυτερο.
Σαν να μη μπορω να τους ακολουθησω ρε παιδι μου, σαν να μενω απο μπαταρια.
Ουφ, δεν ξερω να το εκφρασω διαφορετικα, ακουγεται πολυ επιφανειακο, αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν ειναι.
Με στεναχωρει οταν το κανω και με στεναχωρει και που δεν ξερω τον λογο που το κανω.

Ενας φιλος/φιλη παραπανω μου εγραψε οτι ισως να εχω θεμα με την αποδοχη.
Θα το κοιταξω και προς εκεινη τη κατευθυνση παροτι ειμαι ανθρωπος που δεν θα πεσω σε καταθλιψη αν με απορριψουν.
Δεν ειναι οτι τους παρουσιαζω ενα "καλο προσωπο" στη δουλεια και φοβαμαι οτι εξω θα ανακαλυψουν πραγματικα ποια ειμαι και θα με απορριψουν.

Οσο για το αν εχω ορεξη ν ακουω, σε πληροφορω οτι ειμαι καθαρα ακουστικος τυπος ανθρωπου.
Συνηθως ειμαι δεκτης προβληματων, προσωπικων ψυχικων ανοιγματων.
Δεν ξερω το ψιλοτραβαω αυτο, ακομα και στο λεωφορειο καμια φορα μου ανοιγονται μεγαλοι ανθρωποι και μετα μου δινουν τις ευχες τους γιατι τους εκανα να χαμογελασουν.
Ναι την εχω αυτη την ορεξη, δεν εχω θεμα.
Οσο για το τελευταιο που λες περι θετικοτητας, γνωμη μου ειναι πως αυτο μονο θετικοτητα δεν ειναι.
Θετικοτητα (για μενα ετσι?) δεν ειναι να ζεις στο ροζ σου συννεφακι και να μη θες να στο χαλασει κανεις, θετικοτητα ειναι να ξυπνας και να χαμογελας μεσα απο τη ψυχη σου, ο,τι μα ο,τι και αν σου συμβαινει.

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου!
Να σαι παντα καλα!!!

----------


## StarDust86

> Πάντως μη προσπαθείς να βάλεις ταμπέλα σε κάτι που θεωρείς οτι διαφέρει.


Δεν προσπαθω να βαλω ταμπελα λογω γουστου, πιστεψε με, απλα νιωθω οτι δεν ειναι σωστο, δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο.
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου!!!
Να σαι παντα καλα!!!

----------


## ironman

το καλο με εσας τις γυναικες ειναι οτι μπορει να εχετε 1452 ψυχωσεις φοβιες διαταραχες αλλα γκομενο θα εχετε παντα ενας αντρας με τα αντιστοιχα θεματα χαρακτηριζεται ανεπαρκης και ειναι καταδικασμενος να υποφερει μονος δεν θελω να θεωρηθει αυτο ως κακια απλα εχω παρατηρησει οτι ειναι η αληθεια

----------


## StarDust86

> Είσαι πολύ ευγενική! Μπράβο σου!
> 
> Χαίρομαι που έχεις χόμπυ και είσαι δημιουργική. Όσο για τις διατροφικές ατασθαλίες, είναι ως γνωστόν η κορυφή της διατροφικής πυραμίδας. Χωρίς την κορυφή, τι σόι πυραμίδα θα είναι; 
> 
> Τα προβλήματά σου, προβλήματά μας. Ευχαρίστησή μας να σε βοηθάμε!


Η ευγενια για μενα ειναι πολυ σημαντικη!
Σ ευχαριστω και για τη κατανοηση σου περι διατροφικων ατασθαλιων.
Μη σε νοιαζει ομως, το ελεγχω!:-)
Σ ευχαριστω ! σ ευχαριστω! σ ευχαριστω!! (γενικοτερα)

----------


## StarDust86

> το καλο με εσας τις γυναικες ειναι οτι μπορει να εχετε 1452 ψυχωσεις φοβιες διαταραχες αλλα γκομενο θα εχετε παντα ενας αντρας με τα αντιστοιχα θεματα χαρακτηριζεται ανεπαρκης και ειναι καταδικασμενος να υποφερει μονος δεν θελω να θεωρηθει αυτο ως κακια απλα εχω παρατηρησει οτι ειναι η αληθεια


Καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι λες.
Ναι τον εχω αντιληφθει αυτον τον ρατσισμο και με αντρες γνωστους μου που μιλαω.
Αλλα οπως παντα λεω, οι αντρες ειστε απειρως πιο ευαισθητοι απο εμας, οποτε αν σας ποναει η ψυχη το βγαζετε πιο βαρεως και εξω.
Μαλλον κατι τετοιο παιζει μωρε..

Σημειωση: δεν μιλαω με ειρωνια για την ευαισθησια αυτη που σας διακατεχει, αντιθετα σας καμαρωνω!

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ γαι την απαντηση σου, να σαι παντα καλα!!

----------


## PositiveWave

Έχεις καταλάβει το νόημα καλά... 

Και εγώ πολλές φορές είμαι έτσι στις σχέσεις μου με τους ανθρώπους. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχω φιλικές σχέσεις με βάθος.
Με άλλα λόγια, ποσοτικά έχω πολλές σχέσεις, όχι όμως ποιοτικές. Και για έναν περίεργο λόγο, όταν θαυμάζω κάποιον ή κάποια, απομακρύνεται από εμένα. Τους φαίνεται εξωπραγματικά υπερβολική η εκτίμηση που τους έχω. Αυτό με έχει πληγώσει πολλές φορές.

Αλλά και εγώ, όταν ακούω έναν καλό λόγο, πάντα σκέφτομαι: "Τι να θέλουν από εμένα;" Και γίνομαι και εγώ απορρίπτικος.
Δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό με κανένα, απλά θέλω να έχω την ησυχία μου και την άνεσή μου...

----------


## serios

Οπτ αν κατάλαβα καλά γουσταρεις μοναχικοτητα, δεν νιώθεις μοναξιά σου αρέσει η επαφη με τους ανθρώπους αλλά εχεις κ τα όρια σου γιατί εξαντλησαι.

Εγώ δεν βρίσκω κάτι μεμπτό.
Εξήγησε τους ευγενικά κάτι που μπορείς να κανεις με ευκολία γιατί σε χαρακτηρίζει "σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση κ συγγνώμη που σας ρίχνω άκυρα αλλά νιώθω εξαντλημένη κ θέλω να ξεκουραστω"

----------


## elis

Μήπως δεν έχουν να σου προσφέρουν κάτι συναισθηματικά μήπως στην ανταλλαγή αυτή του πάρε δώσε κάπου κολλάς; Μην πεις ευχαριστώ συζητάμε να βγάλουμε άκρη

----------


## StarDust86

> Έχεις καταλάβει το νόημα καλά... 
> 
> Και εγώ πολλές φορές είμαι έτσι στις σχέσεις μου με τους ανθρώπους. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχω φιλικές σχέσεις με βάθος.
> Με άλλα λόγια, ποσοτικά έχω πολλές σχέσεις, όχι όμως ποιοτικές. Και για έναν περίεργο λόγο, όταν θαυμάζω κάποιον ή κάποια, απομακρύνεται από εμένα. Τους φαίνεται εξωπραγματικά υπερβολική η εκτίμηση που τους έχω. Αυτό με έχει πληγώσει πολλές φορές.
> 
> Αλλά και εγώ, όταν ακούω έναν καλό λόγο, πάντα σκέφτομαι: "Τι να θέλουν από εμένα;" Και γίνομαι και εγώ απορρίπτικος.
> Δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό με κανένα, απλά θέλω να έχω την ησυχία μου και την άνεσή μου...


Καλησπερα!

δεν θυμαμαι να εχω σκεφτει "τι να θελουν απο μενα?" γιατι το θεωρω λογικο και φυσιολογικο ο αλλος απλα να θελει τη παρεα σου.
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι επιζητα να γινει και φιλος σου αναγκαστικα, μπορει απλα να του αρεσει ο χαβαλες που κανει ο αλλος.
Γι αυτον τον λογο και ξεχωριζω και εγω τις "παρεες" που θα πιεις εναν καφε και απλα θα χαβαλεδιασεις και την φιλια που ο αλλος θα ειναι και στα καλα αλλα και στα ασχημα μαζι σου.
Φιλες ετσι δεν εχω πολλες, δυο εχω μονο, αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι αρκετο για τον κοσμο που ζουμε.

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου!
Να σαι παντα καλα!

----------


## StarDust86

Μμμμμμ, μπορω να πω πως ενιωσα οτι αγγιξες λιγο αυτο που νιωθω.
Ναι καπως ετσι..
Μου αρεσει η επαφη με τους ανθρωπους, απλα να εχω κατι να πω, το να καθομαι να λεω συνεχεια "το εμαθες?το ακουσες? εγινε αυτο και αυτο!" ειναι κατι που δεν με αγγιζει.
Ακριβως αυτο , σαν να νιωθω εξαντλημενη.
Ενω πχ, με τη καλυτερη μου φιλη δεν εξαντλουμαι γιατι ο,τι πουμε, ακομη και τα ψυχολογικα μας να αναλυσουμε, θα εχει κατι ουσιαστικο βρε παιδι μου!!!
Χμ, πολυ χαιρομαι που λιγο καταφερα να σε κανω να καταλαβεις πως νιωθω!

----------


## StarDust86

> Οπτ αν κατάλαβα καλά γουσταρεις μοναχικοτητα, δεν νιώθεις μοναξιά σου αρέσει η επαφη με τους ανθρώπους αλλά εχεις κ τα όρια σου γιατί εξαντλησαι.
> 
> Εγώ δεν βρίσκω κάτι μεμπτό.
> Εξήγησε τους ευγενικά κάτι που μπορείς να κανεις με ευκολία γιατί σε χαρακτηρίζει "σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση κ συγγνώμη που σας ρίχνω άκυρα αλλά νιώθω εξαντλημένη κ θέλω να ξεκουραστω"


Οπτ αν κατάλαβα καλά γουσταρεις μοναχικοτητα, δεν νιώθεις μοναξιά σου αρέσει η επαφη με τους ανθρώπους αλλά εχεις κ τα όρια σου γιατί εξαντλησαι.

Εγώ δεν βρίσκω κάτι μεμπτό.
Εξήγησε τους ευγενικά κάτι που μπορείς να κανεις με ευκολία γιατί σε χαρακτηρίζει "σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση κ συγγνώμη που σας ρίχνω άκυρα αλλά νιώθω εξαντλημένη κ θέλω να ξεκουραστω"

----------


## StarDust86

> Οπτ αν κατάλαβα καλά γουσταρεις μοναχικοτητα, δεν νιώθεις μοναξιά σου αρέσει η επαφη με τους ανθρώπους αλλά εχεις κ τα όρια σου γιατί εξαντλησαι.
> 
> Εγώ δεν βρίσκω κάτι μεμπτό.
> Εξήγησε τους ευγενικά κάτι που μπορείς να κανεις με ευκολία γιατί σε χαρακτηρίζει "σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση κ συγγνώμη που σας ρίχνω άκυρα αλλά νιώθω εξαντλημένη κ θέλω να ξεκουραστω"



Μμμμμμ, μπορω να πω πως ενιωσα οτι αγγιξες λιγο αυτο που νιωθω.
Ναι καπως ετσι..
Μου αρεσει η επαφη με τους ανθρωπους, απλα να εχω κατι να πω, το να καθομαι να λεω συνεχεια "το εμαθες?το ακουσες? εγινε αυτο και αυτο!" ειναι κατι που δεν με αγγιζει.
Ακριβως αυτο , σαν να νιωθω εξαντλημενη.
Ενω πχ, με τη καλυτερη μου φιλη δεν εξαντλουμαι γιατι ο,τι πουμε, ακομη και τα ψυχολογικα μας να αναλυσουμε, θα εχει κατι ουσιαστικο βρε παιδι μου!!!
Χμ, πολυ χαιρομαι που λιγο καταφερα να σε κανω να καταλαβεις πως νιωθω!

----------


## serios

Είναι λογικό νομιζω γιατί είσαι δραστήριος άνθρωπος απο οτι φαίνεται κ θέλεις να δίνεις. Αλλά όλοι μας έχουμε τα όρια μας νομιζω.

----------


## StarDust86

> Μήπως δεν έχουν να σου προσφέρουν κάτι συναισθηματικά μήπως στην ανταλλαγή αυτή του πάρε δώσε κάπου κολλάς; Μην πεις ευχαριστώ συζητάμε να βγάλουμε άκρη


Και συ το πετυχες, ναι καπως ετσι!!!
Πολυ χαρηκα (οπως και με τον φιλο παραπανω)

----------


## StarDust86

Συγγνωμη παιδια κολλησε λιγο ο υπολογιστης και εκανα λαθη με τα μηνυματα...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PositiveWave

> Καλησπερα!
> 
> δεν θυμαμαι να εχω σκεφτει "τι να θελουν απο μενα?" γιατι το θεωρω λογικο και φυσιολογικο ο αλλος απλα να θελει τη παρεα σου.
> Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι επιζητα να γινει και φιλος σου αναγκαστικα, μπορει απλα να του αρεσει ο χαβαλες που κανει ο αλλος.
> Γι αυτον τον λογο και ξεχωριζω και εγω τις "παρεες" που θα πιεις εναν καφε και απλα θα χαβαλεδιασεις και την φιλια που ο αλλος θα ειναι και στα καλα αλλα και στα ασχημα μαζι σου.
> Φιλες ετσι δεν εχω πολλες, δυο εχω μονο, αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι αρκετο για τον κοσμο που ζουμε.
> 
> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου!
> Να σαι παντα καλα!


Εγώ το πάω αλλιώς. Σκέφτομαι ως εξής... Για να είναι αυτός ή αυτή μέσα στο χαμόγελο και στα γλυκόλογα μαζί μου έτσι ξαφνικά, μάλλον κάτι ζητά και αυτό δεν είναι η παρέα μου. Σκέφτομαι ότι μπορώ να εξαπατηθώ, να ζημιωθώ, να δώσω χωρίς να πάρω. Και αυτό με κάνει λίγο πιο συνεσταλμένο, επειδή είμαι και λίγο αφελής σαν χαρακτήρας. Είναι μια άμυνα.

Να ευχαριστείς το Θεό που υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που ακούνε τα προβλήματά σου και σε στηρίζουν και δεν κάθονται να βλέπουν σε πολλοστή επανάληψη τη "Μουρμούρα"...!

----------


## StarDust86

> Είναι λογικό νομιζω γιατί είσαι δραστήριος άνθρωπος απο οτι φαίνεται κ θέλεις να δίνεις. Αλλά όλοι μας έχουμε τα όρια μας νομιζω.


Eυστοχο!!!
Αρα η λεξη κλειδι "ορια"!
Ποσο μ αρεσει να μαθαινω!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Eυστοχο!!!
> Αρα η λεξη κλειδι "ορια"!
> Ποσο μ αρεσει να μαθαινω!


Αρχίζουν οι αλλαγές μου φαίνεται!
Όπως σου είπα, να μαθαίνεις!

----------


## StarDust86

> Εγώ το πάω αλλιώς. Σκέφτομαι ως εξής... Για να είναι αυτός ή αυτή μέσα στο χαμόγελο και στα γλυκόλογα μαζί μου έτσι ξαφνικά, μάλλον κάτι ζητά και αυτό δεν είναι η παρέα μου. Σκέφτομαι ότι μπορώ να εξαπατηθώ, να ζημιωθώ, να δώσω χωρίς να πάρω. Και αυτό με κάνει λίγο πιο συνεσταλμένο, επειδή είμαι και λίγο αφελής σαν χαρακτήρας. Είναι μια άμυνα.
> 
> Να ευχαριστείς το Θεό που υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που ακούνε τα προβλήματά σου και σε στηρίζουν και δεν κάθονται να βλέπουν σε πολλοστή επανάληψη τη "Μουρμούρα"...!


Γενικα δεν πολυ λεω τα προβληματα μου, ουτε καν στη καλυτερη μου φιλη.
Η δικη μου αμυνα ειναι πρωτα να κλεινομαι, να το λυνω και μετα να επανερχομαι δριμυτερη, χεχε!
(γνωριζοντας οι δικοι μου ανθρωποι ομως οτι κατι μου συμβαινει κ απλα θελω τον χρονο μου, δεν εξαφανιζομαι ετσι.)
Αλλα ναι ειμαι τυχερη και πολυ ευγνωμον για τους ανθρωπους που εχω επιλεξει.

Αυτο ομως που μου παρουσιαζεις εσυ ειναι και λιγο καχυποψια.
Συγγνωμη αν κανω λαθος, διορθωσε με.
Δοκιμασε το αλλο αν θες..
Εγω δεν ειμαι καχυποπτη καθολου, απλα δεν εχω πλεον υψηλες προσδοκιες απο τους αλλους, οποτε τα περιμενω ολα απο ολους και ειμαι καλυμμενη!

----------


## StarDust86

> Αρχίζουν οι αλλαγές μου φαίνεται!
> Όπως σου είπα, να μαθαίνεις!


Ναιιιι, γιουπι!!!!! :-)

----------


## ironman

> Καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι λες.
> Ναι τον εχω αντιληφθει αυτον τον ρατσισμο και με αντρες γνωστους μου που μιλαω.
> Αλλα οπως παντα λεω, οι αντρες ειστε απειρως πιο ευαισθητοι απο εμας, οποτε αν σας ποναει η ψυχη το βγαζετε πιο βαρεως και εξω.
> Μαλλον κατι τετοιο παιζει μωρε..
> 
> Σημειωση: δεν μιλαω με ειρωνια για την ευαισθησια αυτη που σας διακατεχει, αντιθετα σας καμαρωνω!
> 
> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ γαι την απαντηση σου, να σαι παντα καλα!!


για εμενα εχεις την δουλεια σου εχεις ανθρωπους που σε αγαπανε ολα βαινουν καλως τα αλλα μην τα πολυψυριζεις γιατι και εγω τωρα που βρεθηκα σε δυσκολη θεση ψαχνομαι και βλεπω οτι και οι πολλες σκεψεις μαλλον τοιχους υψωνουν παρα τους ριχνουν καλυτερα να δρας χωρις να πολυσκεφτεσαι θα ηταν το ιδανικο

----------


## StarDust86

> για εμενα εχεις την δουλεια σου εχεις ανθρωπους που σε αγαπανε ολα βαινουν καλως τα αλλα μην τα πολυψυριζεις γιατι και εγω τωρα που βρεθηκα σε δυσκολη θεση ψαχνομαι και βλεπω οτι και οι πολλες σκεψεις μαλλον τοιχους υψωνουν παρα τους ριχνουν καλυτερα να δρας χωρις να πολυσκεφτεσαι θα ηταν το ιδανικο


H δουλεια δεν ειναι μονιμη, μη νομιζεις , οποτε ειναι κατι που σιγουρα δεν εχω δεδομενο.
Ψειριζω πολυ τον εαυτο μου πραγματι..
Και επισης πραγματι εχεις πολυ δικιο σε αυτο με τους τοιχους.
Αν θελω εγω νααααα εναν τοιχο που μπορω να υψωσω και αντε να τον περασεις μετα.
Δν το θελω ομως δυστυχως..
Θα το παλεψουμε!!!!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Γενικα δεν πολυ λεω τα προβληματα μου, ουτε καν στη καλυτερη μου φιλη.
> Η δικη μου αμυνα ειναι πρωτα να κλεινομαι, να το λυνω και μετα να επανερχομαι δριμυτερη, χεχε!
> (γνωριζοντας οι δικοι μου ανθρωποι ομως οτι κατι μου συμβαινει κ απλα θελω τον χρονο μου, δεν εξαφανιζομαι ετσι.)
> Αλλα ναι ειμαι τυχερη και πολυ ευγνωμον για τους ανθρωπους που εχω επιλεξει.
> 
> Αυτο ομως που μου παρουσιαζεις εσυ ειναι και λιγο καχυποψια.
> Συγγνωμη αν κανω λαθος, διορθωσε με.
> Δοκιμασε το αλλο αν θες..
> Εγω δεν ειμαι καχυποπτη καθολου, απλα δεν εχω πλεον υψηλες προσδοκιες απο τους αλλους, οποτε τα περιμενω ολα απο ολους και ειμαι καλυμμενη!


Ναι καχύποπτος είμαι με την πλειονότητα του κόσμου, χωρίς να είμαι ξινός και νεάτερνταλ...
Αλλά τα άτομα που έχω αγαπήσει, πολλές φορές με έχουν απογοητεύσει, γιατί είχα υψηλές προσδοκίες, επειδή έριξα κάθε άμυνα, τα εμπιστέυτηκα και τους έδωσα ο, τι καλό είχα μέσα μου. 

Το κακό είναι πως κάθε μια απογοήτευση, με κάνει ακόμη πιο καχύποπτο και κλειστό... Μέχρι να ξαναέρθει ο επόμενος ενθουσιασμός και να ξαναφάω τα μούτρα μου!

----------


## elis

Καλώς ήρθες στο κλαμπ με τις ιδιοφυιεσ τι μουσική ακούς;ελληνικά ξένα ;

----------


## StarDust86

> Ναι καχύποπτος είμαι με την πλειονότητα του κόσμου, χωρίς να είμαι ξινός και νεάτερνταλ...
> Αλλά τα άτομα που έχω αγαπήσει, πολλές φορές με έχουν απογοητεύσει, γιατί είχα υψηλές προσδοκίες, επειδή έριξα κάθε άμυνα, τα εμπιστέυτηκα και τους έδωσα ο, τι καλό είχα μέσα μου. 
> 
> Το κακό είναι πως κάθε μια απογοήτευση, με κάνει ακόμη πιο καχύποπτο και κλειστό... Μέχρι να ξαναέρθει ο επόμενος ενθουσιασμός και να ξαναφάω τα μούτρα μου!


Σε καταλαβαινω μη νομιζεις..
Αλλα ξερεις κατι μωρε?
Κακο σε σενα κανεις, γιατι ο αλλος την εισπραττει αυτη την ενεργεια και ισως να μη μπορει να σε πλησιασει και να ειναι σωστο διαμαντακι.
Και οταν λεω διαμαντακι, δεν εννοω τα οσα λαμπουν, ο,τι λαμπει δεν ειναι χρυσος και το γνωριζουμε ολοι.
Διαμαντακι εννοω ακατεργαστος ομορφος καθαρος ανθρωπος!
Με ηρεμια και υπομονη κατι θα γινει, μη χανεις τη πιστη σου, σοβαρα!!!!

----------


## StarDust86

> Καλώς ήρθες στο κλαμπ με τις ιδιοφυιεσ τι μουσική ακούς;ελληνικά ξένα ;


Ιδιοφυια σιγουρα δεν ειμαι.
Εδω μπερδευω το δεξι με το αριστερο ωρες ωρες..
Ακουω ελληνικα και ξενα.
Ο,τι μπορει να με συγκινησει (δεν εννοω να με κανει να κλαψω) και να με αγγιξει.
Αδυναμια εχω ομως στην ορχηστρικη μουσικη και στα ακουστικα κομματια.

----------


## PositiveWave

> Σε καταλαβαινω μη νομιζεις..
> Αλλα ξερεις κατι μωρε?
> Κακο σε σενα κανεις, γιατι ο αλλος την εισπραττει αυτη την ενεργεια και ισως να μη μπορει να σε πλησιασει και να ειναι σωστο διαμαντακι.
> Και οταν λεω διαμαντακι, δεν εννοω τα οσα λαμπουν, ο,τι λαμπει δεν ειναι χρυσος και το γνωριζουμε ολοι.
> Διαμαντακι εννοω ακατεργαστος ομορφος καθαρος ανθρωπος!
> Με ηρεμια και υπομονη κατι θα γινει, μη χανεις τη πιστη σου, σοβαρα!!!!


Τι να σου πω φίλη Stardust, εγώ έχω χάσει την πίστη μου στους ανθρώπους. Όσο πιο πολύ ανοίγεσαι, τους πιστεύεις και τους εμπιστεύεσαι, τόσο πιο πολύ πιθανό είναι να προδωθείς.

Ξέρεις γιατί οι πόρτες έχουν κλειδαριές; Για να αφήνουν έξω κάθε έναν που θα μας ενοχλήσει, κλέψει, βλάψει...
Αν ήταν ξεκλείδωτες, θα γινόταν πάρτυ!

Έτσι και εγώ έχω βάλει "αμπάρες", από το φόβο ότι όλο και κάποια θα έρθει για να κάνει τη βόλτα της και να με προδώσει ή κάποιος δυνητικός φίλος που θα με προδώσει... Πολύ λυπάμαι, είμαι μόλις 22 και αλλεπάλληλες προδοσίες με έχουν κάνει πολύ καχύποπτο...

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/1Am_VZFps9o

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/lWA2pjMjpBs

----------


## Miliva21

Χωρις να εχω διαβασει τα σχολια....αν καταλαβα καλα...το θεμα που σε απασχολει ειναι οτι ενω εισαι κοινωνικη και εκτιθεσαι σε κοσμο.....οτι σου αρεσει η παρεα τους αλλα μεχρι ενα σημειο...........μεχρι τη δουλεια??? και οτι εχεις και τις κλειστες σου καμια φορα ...?

Το να εχεις κ τις κλειστες σου φυσιολογικο ειναι...δεν ειμαστε κασσετοφωνακια να παταμε play και να δειχνουμε καθε μερα το ιδιο εργο.....μπορει ν εισαι κ κυκλοθυμικη (πολλοι ανθρωποι ειναι ετσι) αν δν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος λογος της αλλαγης της διαθεσης σου....
Εμενα απο αυτο που διαβασα μου εβγαλες την εικονα ενος ατομου που εστιαζει πολυ στο "μεσα" του και που ισως εχει μια ταση να ελεγχει τον εαυτο του και τη συμπεριφορα του ανα πασα στιγμη ....(κτ που ισως το κανω κ γω)....

Επιπλεον η εικονα π μ εβγαλες ειναι εκεινη ενος κοινωνικου ατομου που βαζει στοχους στη ζωη του και που ειναι εξωστρεφης κ θελει να συναναστρεφεται με αλλα ατομα....
Νομιζω οτι ναι μεν εισαι εξωστρεφης....σε ζωντανευει να συναναστρεφεσαι συνεχως με νεα ατομα ομως οσο κ αν εκτειθεσαι υπαρχει κ σε σενα ενας "ιδιωτικος χωρος" λογικο μου ακουγεται αυτο.....δεν γινεται να τα βγαζουμε ολα στη φορα και να ειμαστε κεφατοι ανοιχτοι και διαθεσιμοι 24ωρες το 24ωρο....μπραβο σου που μπορεις κιολας ν εκτειθεσαι και να εισαι εξωστρεφης...δν ειναι ολοι ετσι...
Διακρινω ομως ενα φοβο............φοβασαι οτι αν δεν εισαι παντα εξωστρεφης κ κεφατη οτι μπορει να εισαι καταθλιπτικη?!?!?! Απο το ενα ακρο στο αλλο.....γιατι τετοια ανησυχια...?

----------


## StarDust86

> Τι να σου πω φίλη Stardust, εγώ έχω χάσει την πίστη μου στους ανθρώπους. Όσο πιο πολύ ανοίγεσαι, τους πιστεύεις και τους εμπιστεύεσαι, τόσο πιο πολύ πιθανό είναι να προδωθείς.
> 
> Ξέρεις γιατί οι πόρτες έχουν κλειδαριές; Για να αφήνουν έξω κάθε έναν που θα μας ενοχλήσει, κλέψει, βλάψει...
> Αν ήταν ξεκλείδωτες, θα γινόταν πάρτυ!
> 
> Έτσι και εγώ έχω βάλει "αμπάρες", από το φόβο ότι όλο και κάποια θα έρθει για να κάνει τη βόλτα της και να με προδώσει ή κάποιος δυνητικός φίλος που θα με προδώσει... Πολύ λυπάμαι, είμαι μόλις 22 και αλλεπάλληλες προδοσίες με έχουν κάνει πολύ καχύποπτο...


Δεν ειναι κακο, να μην εισαι "ευκολος" σε ο,τι σου λενε οι αλλοι και να σε πειθουν αμεσως.
Απλα βρε συ μη πας και στο αλλο ακρο..
Γνωριζεις πχ μια κοπελα/εναν νεο φιλο, μην ανοιχτεις αμεσως, πες οσα και ο,τι πρεπει μονο.
Μετα θα δεις, πως ενεργουν με τον υπολοιπο κοσμο, πως μιλανε απο τον πιο "ασημαντο" για τους ιδιους μεχρι τον πιο σημαντικο.
Στα πιο απλα πραγματα πιστευω φαινεται η αξιοπιστια του αλλου.
Μην ανησυχεις, ισως ειναι απλα η φαση που περνας.
Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!!!
Να εχεις πιστη, σε θεους, ανθρωπους , στον εαυτο σου, παρτο οπως θες, προσωποποιησε το οπως θες, αρκει να εχεις πιστη!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Δεν ειναι κακο, να μην εισαι "ευκολος" σε ο,τι σου λενε οι αλλοι και να σε πειθουν αμεσως.
> Απλα βρε συ μη πας και στο αλλο ακρο..
> Γνωριζεις πχ μια κοπελα/εναν νεο φιλο, μην ανοιχτεις αμεσως, πες οσα και ο,τι πρεπει μονο.
> Μετα θα δεις, πως ενεργουν με τον υπολοιπο κοσμο, πως μιλανε απο τον πιο "ασημαντο" για τους ιδιους μεχρι τον πιο σημαντικο.
> Στα πιο απλα πραγματα πιστευω φαινεται η αξιοπιστια του αλλου.
> Μην ανησυχεις, ισως ειναι απλα η φαση που περνας.
> Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!!!
> Να εχεις πιστη, σε θεους, ανθρωπους , στον εαυτο σου, παρτο οπως θες, προσωποποιησε το οπως θες, αρκει να εχεις πιστη!


Ξέρεις, πολλές φορές πέφτω μόνος μου στη παγίδα να αποδείξω ότι είμαι καλός, αξιόπιστος και έμπιστος όταν είμαι στις αρχές και ενθουσιάζομαι, έτσι ώστε ο άλλος ή η άλλη απέναντί μου, να πιστέψει σε εμένα και να πεισθεί ότι μπορεί να βασιστεί σε εμένα. Εκεί όμως την πατάω... Δεν δημιουργώ ισότιμες σχέσεις, κυρίως όταν είμαι σε ερωτικές σχέσεις. Θεωρώ ότι επειδή δίνω πολλή αγάπη, εισπράττοντας ψίχουλα, πάντα οι κοπέλες είχαν το πάνω χέρι, ακόμη και αν στις σχέσεις τους πριν και μετά από μένα, ήταν κλασσίκες σκλάβες που λιώνουν και τρέχουν πίσω από έναν άντρα (που προφανώς δεν τους δίνει το μάξιμουμ της αγάπης που θα μπορούσε να δώσει)...

----------


## Miliva21

Κατι που επισης θελω ν προσθεσω ξαναδιαβαζοντας το ποστ σου...ειναι μηπως τελικα εισαι εσωστρεφης....και μοναχικος ανθρωπος...μηπως καταβαθος σε γεμιζει περισσοτερο να περνας χρονο με τον εαυτο σου παρα με τους αλλους γ αυτο κιολας το αποφευγεις....??

Μηπως εχεις πλασει στο μυαλο σου εναν ιδανικο εαυτο και εχεις φορεσει το προσωπειο του ....ναι μεν σου αρεσει να γνωριζεις κοσμο...νιωθεις ανανεωμενη ......νιωθεις ευχαριστα με την εικονα της κεφατης εξωστρεφους που παριστανεις ..και που θες ν εισαι καποιες μερες ....συχνα πυκνα ...ομως τελικα οι τοσες συναναστροφες με τους αλλους σε κανουν να κουραζεσαι....νιωθεις οτι "πεφτει η μπαταρια σου"......και θες τον ιδιο ή κ διπλασιο χρονο γ να ηρεμησεις και να βρεις τον εαυτο σου ..........γτ ολο αυτο σου φαινεται επιφανειακο παρολο που το αποζητας μεχρι ενος σημειου ....γτ σε κανει να νιωθεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου αλλα κ με τους αλλους...

----------


## StarDust86

> Χωρις να εχω διαβασει τα σχολια....αν καταλαβα καλα...το θεμα που σε απασχολει ειναι οτι ενω εισαι κοινωνικη και εκτιθεσαι σε κοσμο.....οτι σου αρεσει η παρεα τους αλλα μεχρι ενα σημειο...........μεχρι τη δουλεια??? και οτι εχεις και τις κλειστες σου καμια φορα ...?
> 
> Το να εχεις κ τις κλειστες σου φυσιολογικο ειναι...δεν ειμαστε κασσετοφωνακια να παταμε play και να δειχνουμε καθε μερα το ιδιο εργο.....μπορει ν εισαι κ κυκλοθυμικη (πολλοι ανθρωποι ειναι ετσι) αν δν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος λογος της αλλαγης της διαθεσης σου....
> Εμενα απο αυτο που διαβασα μου εβγαλες την εικονα ενος ατομου που εστιαζει πολυ στο "μεσα" του και που ισως εχει μια ταση να ελεγχει τον εαυτο του και τη συμπεριφορα του ανα πασα στιγμη ....(κτ που ισως το κανω κ γω)....
> 
> Επιπλεον η εικονα π μ εβγαλες ειναι εκεινη ενος κοινωνικου ατομου που βαζει στοχους στη ζωη του και που ειναι εξωστρεφης κ θελει να συναναστρεφεται με αλλα ατομα....
> Νομιζω οτι ναι μεν εισαι εξωστρεφης....σε ζωντανευει να συναναστρεφεσαι συνεχως με νεα ατομα ομως οσο κ αν εκτειθεσαι υπαρχει κ σε σενα ενας "ιδιωτικος χωρος" λογικο μου ακουγεται αυτο.....δεν γινεται να τα βγαζουμε ολα στη φορα και να ειμαστε κεφατοι ανοιχτοι και διαθεσιμοι 24ωρες το 24ωρο....μπραβο σου που μπορεις κιολας ν εκτειθεσαι και να εισαι εξωστρεφης...δν ειναι ολοι ετσι...
> Διακρινω ομως ενα φοβο............φοβασαι οτι αν δεν εισαι παντα εξωστρεφης κ κεφατη οτι μπορει να εισαι καταθλιπτικη?!?!?! Απο το ενα ακρο στο αλλο.....γιατι τετοια ανησυχια...?


Καλως ηρθες στο ποστ μου, μεγαλη μου χαρα!!!

Ξερεις μωρε κατι?
Το ψαχνω τοσο πολυ γιατι ειναι σαν κατι να με σταματαει, μπαμ στοπ, μεχρι εδω!
Ειναι σαν να εχω παραλληλα τον χαρουμενο εαυτο μου, που οντως ειναι χαρουμενος δεν το παιζω και παραλληλα να θελω να ξεμακρυνω απο αυτη τη χαρα, σαν να μη μπορω να ακολουθησω φυσιολογικους ανθρωπους που βγαινουν μετα τη δουλεια για να κανουνε χαβαλε.
Δεν ξερω πως να στο εξηγησω αληθεια.
Γνωριζω οτι ακουγεται πολυ χαζο, αλλα το νιωθω οτι ειναι βαθυτερο, απλα δεν μπορω να το ερμηνευσω.
Οχι δεν φοβαμαι να ειμαι καταθλιπτικη, ισως να "φοβαμαι" ή καλυτερα να βαριεμαι να καθομαι να εξηγω οτι οκ καλα ειμαι, δεν εχω κατι, δεν επεσε η διαθεση μου, απλα θελω να ηρεμησω απο την τοσο σπιντ που εχω και να βρεθω λιγο στον κοσμο μου ενω σας παρατηρω.
Ισως καπως ετσι, αν και παλι το θεωρω επιφανειακη προσεγγιση.

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου, να εισαι παντα καλα! :-)
Ι

----------


## StarDust86

> Κατι που επισης θελω ν προσθεσω ξαναδιαβαζοντας το ποστ σου...ειναι μηπως τελικα εισαι εσωστρεφης....και μοναχικος ανθρωπος...μηπως καταβαθος σε γεμιζει περισσοτερο να περνας χρονο με τον εαυτο σου παρα με τους αλλους γ αυτο κιολας το αποφευγεις....??
> 
> Μηπως εχεις πλασει στο μυαλο σου εναν ιδανικο εαυτο και εχεις φορεσει το προσωπειο του ....ναι μεν σου αρεσει να γνωριζεις κοσμο...νιωθεις ανανεωμενη ......νιωθεις ευχαριστα με την εικονα της κεφατης εξωστρεφους που παριστανεις ..και που θες ν εισαι καποιες μερες ....συχνα πυκνα ...ομως τελικα οι τοσες συναναστροφες με τους αλλους σε κανουν να κουραζεσαι....νιωθεις οτι "πεφτει η μπαταρια σου"......και θες τον ιδιο ή κ διπλασιο χρονο γ να ηρεμησεις και να βρεις τον εαυτο σου ..........γτ ολο αυτο σου φαινεται επιφανειακο παρολο που το αποζητας μεχρι ενος σημειου ....γτ σε κανει να νιωθεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου αλλα κ με τους αλλους...


Το πιστευω οτι ειμαι εσωστρεφης, ναι!
Με γεμιζει να περναω ωρες με τον εαυτο μου οντως.
Οπως με γεμιζει το ιδιο να περναω χρονο με τους δικους μου ανθρωπου χωρις να καθομαι να εξηγω γιατι τωρα ειμαι πιο ηρεμη, πιο σοβαρη, πιο γειωμενη.
Το κεφατη και το εξωστρεφης οντως ειμαι, ειναι ενα χαρακτηριστικο σταθερο μου που εχω οπως λεμε εισαι μελαχροινη.
Γιατι μ αρεσει το χαμογελο, δεν αντεχω τη μιζερια, τη γκρινια! (δν θα με ακουσεις ποτε να γκρινιαξω πχ)
Απλα νιωθω να αδειαζω συνεχως..

----------


## Miliva21

> Το πιστευω οτι ειμαι εσωστρεφης, ναι!
> Με γεμιζει να περναω ωρες με τον εαυτο μου οντως.
> Οπως με γεμιζει το ιδιο να περναω χρονο με τους δικους μου ανθρωπου χωρις να καθομαι να εξηγω γιατι τωρα ειμαι πιο ηρεμη, πιο σοβαρη, πιο γειωμενη.
> Το κεφατη και το εξωστρεφης οντως ειμαι, ειναι ενα χαρακτηριστικο σταθερο μου που εχω οπως λεμε εισαι μελαχροινη.
> Γιατι μ αρεσει το χαμογελο, δεν αντεχω τη μιζερια, τη γκρινια! (δν θα με ακουσεις ποτε να γκρινιαξω πχ)
> Απλα νιωθω να αδειαζω συνεχως..


Πιθανοτατα να εισαι ισοστρεφης......με καποια κλιση προς στην εσωστρεφεια...νταξει νορμαλ ειναι αυτο.....δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος φυσιολογικος που να ειναι 100% εξωστρεφης ή το αναποδο....λογικο ειναι να θες χρονο γ τον εαυτο σου...θες την παρεα και τη συναναστροφη με κοσμο αλλα ουσιαστικα ισως εισαι πιο επιλεκτικη και προτιμας να μεινεις μονη αν δεν εχεις τη παρεα που πραγματικα επιθυμεις...γτ μπορει να μιλας με 100 ατομα ομως τα 5 ή τα 10 να σε γεμιζουν...δν ειναι παραλογο...συνεχισε ετσι κ μην εχεις τυψεις...κανε αυτο που θες εσυ....μπορει να μην επιδιωκεις παρα πανω πραγματα απο μια συναναστροφη οπου θα ανοιχτεις και θα μοιραστεις ιδεες με τους αλλους κ θ εχεις καινουρια ερεθισματα ομως αν σε γεμιζε κ για παραπανω παρεα θα το επεδιωκες...

----------


## PositiveWave

Σε γενικές γραμμές φίλη Stardust, φαίνεσαι πολύ εντάξει άνθρωπος. Ευγενική, συνεπής και ειλικρινής.
Μήπως έχεις κάποιες ανασφάλειες σαν άνθρωπος; 
Ή μήπως έχεις χαρακτήρα "σπιτόγατου";

Και εμένα μου αρέσει να ακούω μουσική για παράδειγμα, αλλά να με βάλεις σε ένα κλαμπ με 200 άτομα με τέρμα τα ηχεία, τα αμφιβόλου ποιότητας ποτά, τον καπνό και το στριμωξίδι, δεν το αντέχω. Όπως και να πίνω τον καφέ μου (που σπάνια πίνω), σπίτι με την ησυχία μου αντί να είμαι σε μια καφετέρια με πολύ κόσμο γύρω μου. Συνεχώς είμαι σε μια υπερένταση σε χώρους διασκέδασης και αντί να διασκεδάζω, νιώθω ότι απλά είμαι εκεί και αναπνέω. 

Δεν νιώθω άνετα σε ξένο χώρο, αλλά στο σπίτι μου νιώθω ελεύθερος και πολύ ήρεμος, όπως κάθε άνθρωπος, αλλά εγώ το νιώθω λίγο παραπάνω.

Εσύ πως νιώθεις;

----------


## StarDust86

> Σε γενικές γραμμές φίλη Stardust, φαίνεσαι πολύ εντάξει άνθρωπος. Ευγενική, συνεπής και ειλικρινής.
> Μήπως έχεις κάποιες ανασφάλειες σαν άνθρωπος; 
> Ή μήπως έχεις χαρακτήρα "σπιτόγατου";
> 
> Και εμένα μου αρέσει να ακούω μουσική για παράδειγμα, αλλά να με βάλεις σε ένα κλαμπ με 200 άτομα με τέρμα τα ηχεία, τα αμφιβόλου ποιότητας ποτά, τον καπνό και το στριμωξίδι, δεν το αντέχω. Όπως και να πίνω τον καφέ μου (που σπάνια πίνω), σπίτι με την ησυχία μου αντί να είμαι σε μια καφετέρια με πολύ κόσμο γύρω μου. Συνεχώς είμαι σε μια υπερένταση σε χώρους διασκέδασης και αντί να διασκεδάζω, νιώθω ότι απλά είμαι εκεί και αναπνέω. 
> 
> Δεν νιώθω άνετα σε ξένο χώρο, αλλά στο σπίτι μου νιώθω ελεύθερος και πολύ ήρεμος, όπως κάθε άνθρωπος, αλλά εγώ το νιώθω λίγο παραπάνω.
> 
> Εσύ πως νιώθεις;


Συγγνωμη που αργησα ν' απαντησω αλλα ειχα προβλημα με το ρουτερ.
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια, να σαι καλα!
Ναι σιγουρα εχω ανασφαλειες, νομιζω πανω κατω ολοι εχουμε καποια θεματακια, χεχε.
Και σπιτογατα μπορω να γινω ανετα, μ αρεσει το σπιτι μου, ειναι η βαση μου , γι αυτο και το φροντιζω πολυ, το αγαπω και δεν με τρομαζει να μενω σε αυτο ακομα και χωρις παρεα.
Τωρα σχετικα με τα κλαμπ, δεν ειμαι του κλαμπ γενικα, αλλα αν παω με τη παρεα που θελω και που γνωριζω πως ετσι και αλλιως θα περασω καλα, δεν θα με ενοχλησει, μια στο τοσο καλο ειναι.
Ουτε σε ξενο χωρο νιωθω περιεργα, αλλα σιγουρα νιωθω 100% τελεια οταν ειμαι στη βαση μου/σπιτι μου.
Εκει ηρεμω , εκει γειωνομαι!
Ελπιζω να σε κατατοπισα καπως!
:-)

----------


## StarDust86

> https://youtu.be/1Am_VZFps9o


Aγαπω 2cellos, οχι τοσο το συγκεκριμενο κομματι που διασκευαζουν, αλλα ναι γενικα μ αρεσουν πολυ!
Σ ευχαριστω , να σαι καλα!!

----------


## StarDust86

> https://youtu.be/lWA2pjMjpBs


Δεν ειμαι φαν της Rihanna, το συγκεκριμενο κομματι της δεν μου ειναι αδιαφορο, αλλα οχι απο τα αγαπημενα μου!!
Σ ευχαριστω ομως και παλι και για τα δυο κομματια!

----------


## StarDust86

> Τι να σου πω φίλη Stardust, εγώ έχω χάσει την πίστη μου στους ανθρώπους. Όσο πιο πολύ ανοίγεσαι, τους πιστεύεις και τους εμπιστεύεσαι, τόσο πιο πολύ πιθανό είναι να προδωθείς.
> 
> Ξέρεις γιατί οι πόρτες έχουν κλειδαριές; Για να αφήνουν έξω κάθε έναν που θα μας ενοχλήσει, κλέψει, βλάψει...
> Αν ήταν ξεκλείδωτες, θα γινόταν πάρτυ!
> 
> Έτσι και εγώ έχω βάλει "αμπάρες", από το φόβο ότι όλο και κάποια θα έρθει για να κάνει τη βόλτα της και να με προδώσει ή κάποιος δυνητικός φίλος που θα με προδώσει... Πολύ λυπάμαι, είμαι μόλις 22 και αλλεπάλληλες προδοσίες με έχουν κάνει πολύ καχύποπτο...


Αν θελεις σου προτεινω να διαβασεις το βιβλιο "ο ιπποτης με τη σκουριασμενη πανοπλια" του Robert Fisher.
Ειναι ενα βιβλιο που ολοι θα επρεπε να διαβασουμε και ισως εσυ εισαι και στη σωστη ηλικια.
Δεν χανεις κατι να του ριξεις μια ματια, εχει ενδιαφερον!

https://www.politeianet.gr/books/978...anoplia-199665

----------


## elis

Άμα θες να ακούσεις τίποτα μου λες κάνω καντάδες όταν τα λέτε ωραία πέφτει καντάδα είναι εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης κ μόνο

----------


## StarDust86

> Πιθανοτατα να εισαι ισοστρεφης......με καποια κλιση προς στην εσωστρεφεια...νταξει νορμαλ ειναι αυτο.....δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος φυσιολογικος που να ειναι 100% εξωστρεφης ή το αναποδο....λογικο ειναι να θες χρονο γ τον εαυτο σου...θες την παρεα και τη συναναστροφη με κοσμο αλλα ουσιαστικα ισως εισαι πιο επιλεκτικη και προτιμας να μεινεις μονη αν δεν εχεις τη παρεα που πραγματικα επιθυμεις...γτ μπορει να μιλας με 100 ατομα ομως τα 5 ή τα 10 να σε γεμιζουν...δν ειναι παραλογο...συνεχισε ετσι κ μην εχεις τυψεις...κανε αυτο που θες εσυ....μπορει να μην επιδιωκεις παρα πανω πραγματα απο μια συναναστροφη οπου θα ανοιχτεις και θα μοιραστεις ιδεες με τους αλλους κ θ εχεις καινουρια ερεθισματα ομως αν σε γεμιζε κ για παραπανω παρεα θα το επεδιωκες...


Ξερεις, ειμαι ενα παραξενο μειγμα εσωστρεφους και εξωστρεφους ανθρωπου.
Απλα μαλλον στα 31 μου ενω μπορει να αγκαλιασω τους παντες, να ακουσω τους παντες στα προβληματα τους, να δεκτω την καθε προσωπικοτητα και να τη σεβαστω, μαλλον εχω γινει πιο αυστηρη με την επιλογη "φιλων".
Δεν με γεμιζει για παραδειγμα το γεγονος να βγω και να κανω απλα χαβαλε με καποιους.
Δεν με κανει να αισθανθω καλυτερα, αντιθετα αν δεν νιωθω καποια σημεια ενωσης μπορει να μη περασω καθολου καλα.
Ενω αντιθετα με τους ναθρωπους που επιλεγω να εχω στη ζωη μου και μια ωρα να καθομαστε μαζι και απλα να μη μιλαμε (οχι να ειναι ο θαενας στο κινητο του, απλα να χαλαρωνουμε) νιωθω κομπλε.
Τι να πω, αβυσσος η ψυχη μας, χεχε.
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκες, να εισαι παντα καλα!

----------


## StarDust86

> Άμα θες να ακούσεις τίποτα μου λες κάνω καντάδες όταν τα λέτε ωραία πέφτει καντάδα είναι εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης κ μόνο


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ, δεν εχω εμπειρια απο κανταδες και δεν εχω ιδεα αν μιλας σοβαρα, αλλα ειναι ομορφο να βρισκουμε τροπους να εκφραζομαστε.

----------


## elis

Εδώ κάνω καντάδες άμα βλέπω ομορφιές ρώτα καμία από τα κορίτσια να σου πει είναι εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης κ μόνο δεν ενοχλώ άλλο δηλαδή μόνο αυτό

----------


## PositiveWave

> Συγγνωμη που αργησα ν' απαντησω αλλα ειχα προβλημα με το ρουτερ.
> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια, να σαι καλα!
> Ναι σιγουρα εχω ανασφαλειες, νομιζω πανω κατω ολοι εχουμε καποια θεματακια, χεχε.
> Και σπιτογατα μπορω να γινω ανετα, μ αρεσει το σπιτι μου, ειναι η βαση μου , γι αυτο και το φροντιζω πολυ, το αγαπω και δεν με τρομαζει να μενω σε αυτο ακομα και χωρις παρεα.
> Τωρα σχετικα με τα κλαμπ, δεν ειμαι του κλαμπ γενικα, αλλα αν παω με τη παρεα που θελω και που γνωριζω πως ετσι και αλλιως θα περασω καλα, δεν θα με ενοχλησει, μια στο τοσο καλο ειναι.
> Ουτε σε ξενο χωρο νιωθω περιεργα, αλλα σιγουρα νιωθω 100% τελεια οταν ειμαι στη βαση μου/σπιτι μου.
> Εκει ηρεμω , εκει γειωνομαι!
> Ελπιζω να σε κατατοπισα καπως!
> :-)


Κανένα πρόβλημα, αν και το σκεφτόμουν που χάθηκες... 
Αλλά ήσουν και με το παραπάνω συνεπής, ειλικρινής και απολογητική.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το βιβλίο που μου πρότεινες. Είναι ευκολοδιάβαστο και τώρα που είμαι σπίτι, σε μια μέρα το τελειώνω άνετα. 136 σελίδες που φαντάζομαι ότι έχουν ένα βαθύ νόημα. 

Γενικά, έχω αναζητήσεις σαν άτομο και μπαινοβγαίνω στο βιβλιοπωλείο του λινκ που έδωσες (μην κάνουμε και διαφήμιση) συχνά-πυκνά και κάθε μήνα όλο και αγοράζω κάτι.

Αύριο το βράδυ, θα σου πω τις εντυπώσεις μου. It' s a promise! 
Καλό βράδυ φίλη Stardust!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σε γενικές γραμμές φίλη Stardust, φαίνεσαι πολύ εντάξει άνθρωπος. Ευγενική, συνεπής και ειλικρινής.
> Μήπως έχεις κάποιες ανασφάλειες σαν άνθρωπος; 
> Ή μήπως έχεις χαρακτήρα "σπιτόγατου";
> 
> Και εμένα μου αρέσει να ακούω μουσική για παράδειγμα, αλλά να με βάλεις σε ένα κλαμπ με 200 άτομα με τέρμα τα ηχεία, τα αμφιβόλου ποιότητας ποτά, τον καπνό και το στριμωξίδι, δεν το αντέχω. Όπως και να πίνω τον καφέ μου (που σπάνια πίνω), σπίτι με την ησυχία μου αντί να είμαι σε μια καφετέρια με πολύ κόσμο γύρω μου. Συνεχώς είμαι σε μια υπερένταση σε χώρους διασκέδασης και αντί να διασκεδάζω, νιώθω ότι απλά είμαι εκεί και αναπνέω. 
> 
> Δεν νιώθω άνετα σε ξένο χώρο, αλλά στο σπίτι μου νιώθω ελεύθερος και πολύ ήρεμος, όπως κάθε άνθρωπος, αλλά εγώ το νιώθω λίγο παραπάνω.
> 
> Εσύ πως νιώθεις;


τα ηχεια οταν τα βαλεις τερμα παραμορφωνουν τον ηχο και ακουγετε ενα χρουχρουχρουχρου

----------


## savatage

Γεια σου stardust! Μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι σε μονιμη βαση σε καταπιεζει η αναγκη σου για κοινωνικη αναγνωριση. Μια μονιμη ασυνειδητη προσπαθεια να εισαι "το καλο παιδι", η αρεστη, η συμπαθητικη, η προσχαρη, αυτο που θελουν να εκλαμβανουν οι αλλοι. 
Γι' αυτο το σπιτι σου ειναι το καταφυγιο σου, επειδη εκει ξεκουραζεσαι απο την υπερπροσπαθεια που καταβαλλεις. 
Τροφη για σκεψη και αναζητηση. Εισαι "το καλο παιδι" ? Επειδη αν δεν εισαι ισως και να χρειαστει να αντιμετωπισεις το φοβο της απορριψης ή και της εγκαταλειψης?

----------


## StarDust86

> Γεια σου stardust! Μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι σε μονιμη βαση σε καταπιεζει η αναγκη σου για κοινωνικη αναγνωριση. Μια μονιμη ασυνειδητη προσπαθεια να εισαι "το καλο παιδι", η αρεστη, η συμπαθητικη, η προσχαρη, αυτο που θελουν να εκλαμβανουν οι αλλοι. 
> Γι' αυτο το σπιτι σου ειναι το καταφυγιο σου, επειδη εκει ξεκουραζεσαι απο την υπερπροσπαθεια που καταβαλλεις. 
> Τροφη για σκεψη και αναζητηση. Εισαι "το καλο παιδι" ? Επειδη αν δεν εισαι ισως και να χρειαστει να αντιμετωπισεις το φοβο της απορριψης ή και της εγκαταλειψης?


Kαλη σου μερα και καλως ηρθες! :-)

Δεν θα ελεγα οτι εχω θεμα με τη κοινωνικη αναγνωριση, γιατι λογικα τα παραπονα που ακουω απο πολλους οτι δεν με βλεπουν, οτι τους "γραφω" και δεν πηγαινω στις συναντησεις, θα με εκαναν τελικα να λεω ναι, για να σωσω και καλα την εικονα μου..
Μπα δεν νομιζω να ειναι ετσι μωρε.
Το να ειμαι σπιτογατα μου αρεσει οχι γιατι μονη μου ειμαι ο πραγματικος εαυτος μου, αλλα γιατι στο σπιτι μου "φορτιζομαι" χεχε. Εχω τη μουσικη μου, ταξιδευω μαζι της, διαβαζω τα βιβλια μου, γειωνομαι κανονικα!
Αυτο δεν μπορω να το κανω εξω, οχι για να μην χαλασω την εικονα μου, αλλα γιατι δεν βρισκω την ηρεμια που θελω και χρειαζομαι στο εξω.
Ακομα και σπιτι μου ομως, με τον συντροφο μου συνεχιζω να ειμαι το θετικο ατομο, το χαμογελαστο που γνωριζουν οι αλλοι.
Απλα εκει εχω τη πολυτελεια να βρισκομαι με μενα!
Δεν καταβαλλω καποια υπερπροσπαθεια στον εξω κοσμο να δειξω κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ειμαι.
Η μαλλον για να ειμαι πιο ειλικρινης και σωστη μαζι σου, αυτο αμα συμβει θα συμβει οταν δεν θα ειμαι καλα και δεν θα θελω να ριξω ή να μιζεριασω τους αλλους, αντιπαθω τη μιζερια.
Και εννοειται εχω φαει και απορριψη στα 31 χρονια που ζω σε αυτον τον κοσμο και το εχω δεχτει σαν μεγαλο μαθημα ζωης.
Οποτε και οι απορριψεις, καλοδεχουμενες ειναι καμια φορα
Ασε που για μενα ο ορος "καλο παιδι" ειναι μεγααααααλη κουβεντα.
Ολοι καλοι ειμαστε αν ειναι να το παρουμε ετσι, ο "καλος" για μενα εχει αλλη αξια, πιο βαθεια, πιο ουσιαστικη απο το να εισαι απλα μεσα στο κεφι και στο χαμογελο..
Πολυ το μπερδευουν αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι..
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκες!
Να σαι παντα καλα!

----------


## StarDust86

> Κανένα πρόβλημα, αν και το σκεφτόμουν που χάθηκες... 
> Αλλά ήσουν και με το παραπάνω συνεπής, ειλικρινής και απολογητική.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το βιβλίο που μου πρότεινες. Είναι ευκολοδιάβαστο και τώρα που είμαι σπίτι, σε μια μέρα το τελειώνω άνετα. 136 σελίδες που φαντάζομαι ότι έχουν ένα βαθύ νόημα. 
> 
> Γενικά, έχω αναζητήσεις σαν άτομο και μπαινοβγαίνω στο βιβλιοπωλείο του λινκ που έδωσες (μην κάνουμε και διαφήμιση) συχνά-πυκνά και κάθε μήνα όλο και αγοράζω κάτι.
> 
> Αύριο το βράδυ, θα σου πω τις εντυπώσεις μου. It' s a promise! 
> Καλό βράδυ φίλη Stardust!


Μη μ ευχαριστεις καθολου τωρα, το ευχαριστω να μου το γραψεις αν πραγματι το συγκεκριμενο βιβλιο σε βοηθησει λιγο.
Και λεω λιγο, γιατι ειναι απλα ενα βιβλιο ετσι?
Το πως θα το μεταφρασεις μεσα σου και πως θα το αποκωδικοποιησεις προσαρμοζοντας το στον εαυτο σου, ειναι δουλεια δικη σου, οχι του βιβλιου.
Σ ευχαριστω εγω λοιπον που μπηκες στη διαδικασια εστω να το κοιταξεις!!!
Καλη σου μερα, ελπιζω ολα να ειναι κομματακι ομορφοτερα σημερα για σενα!

----------


## StarDust86

> Εδώ κάνω καντάδες άμα βλέπω ομορφιές ρώτα καμία από τα κορίτσια να σου πει είναι εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης κ μόνο δεν ενοχλώ άλλο δηλαδή μόνο αυτό


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!!! Να συνεχιζεις να κανεις ο,τι σ ευχαριστει!!!

----------


## savatage

> Kαλη σου μερα και καλως ηρθες! :-)
> Δεν θα ελεγα οτι εχω θεμα με τη κοινωνικη αναγνωριση, γιατι λογικα τα παραπονα που ακουω απο πολλους οτι δεν με βλεπουν, οτι τους "γραφω" και δεν πηγαινω στις συναντησεις, θα με εκαναν τελικα να λεω ναι, για να σωσω και καλα την εικονα μου..
> Μπα δεν νομιζω να ειναι ετσι μωρε.


Εσυ η ιδια το ονομασες "αυτοσαμποταζ" αρα πραγματι θεωρεις οτι κανεις κατι κακο με το να τους αποφευγεις. Η αναγκη σου για ηρεμια στο σπιτι σου ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο το να συντηρεις την εικονα σου ακομα και εκτος εργασιας. 
Λεω εγω τωρα! Εικασιες και τροφη για σκεψη, τιποτα παραπανω.  :Wink: 
Σου ευχομαι να βρεις την ακρη που ψαχνεις

----------


## PositiveWave

> Μη μ ευχαριστεις καθολου τωρα, το ευχαριστω να μου το γραψεις αν πραγματι το συγκεκριμενο βιβλιο σε βοηθησει λιγο.
> Και λεω λιγο, γιατι ειναι απλα ενα βιβλιο ετσι?
> Το πως θα το μεταφρασεις μεσα σου και πως θα το αποκωδικοποιησεις προσαρμοζοντας το στον εαυτο σου, ειναι δουλεια δικη σου, οχι του βιβλιου.
> Σ ευχαριστω εγω λοιπον που μπηκες στη διαδικασια εστω να το κοιταξεις!!!
> Καλη σου μερα, ελπιζω ολα να ειναι κομματακι ομορφοτερα σημερα για σενα!


Αν και καλοκαίρι, που συνήθως οι φοιτητές το ρίχνουν στο χουζούρεμα, σηκώθηκα από το πρωί και πήρα τους δρόμους για να αγοράσω το βιβλίο. Μέσα σε 2 ώρες το τελείωσα.

Τι να σου πω φίλη Stardust; Το βιβλίο αυτό μου έφτιαξε τη μέρα και σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά μέσα από την καρδιά μου που μου το πρότεινες! Ήταν σαν δώρο Θεού, στη φάση που περνάω.

Δεν ξέρω τι ρόλο έπαιξες στην πραγματική μου ζωή, αν ήσουν ο Μάγος Μέρλιν, η Σκιουρίτσα ή η Ρεβέκκα, αλλά το γεγονός ότι μου υπόδειξες το δρόμο αυτό, με συγκινεί πραγματικά.

Έχει πολλούς συμβολισμούς και αλληγορικά νοήματα. Προσωπικά, μεγάλο μέρος εκείνων των νοημάτων, τα κατάλαβα και τα συνέδεσα με πραγματικά περιστατικά στη ζωή μου Ξέρεις ποιο σημείο με συγκίνησε; Το άγραφο γράμμα... Και θα σου πω γιατί. Γιατί πολλές φορές αγάπησα και αφιέρωσα χρόνο σε πολλούς ανθρώπους και στο τέλος πήρα ένα άγραφο γράμμα από εκείνους. Επίσης, ο ψεύτικος δράκος είναι αληθινός, μόνο αν είναι μέρος της αλήθειας μας. Οι φωτιές του είναι αληθινές, μόνο αν εμείς πιστέψουμε ότι υπάρχουν.

Σε θυμήθηκα, στις σελίδες 123-124, στη στιχομυθία:
"Είμαι πολύ λιγότερο φοβισμένος απ' όσο πριν" είπε ο ιππότης.
"Αν είναι έτσι, τότε άσ' τα χέρια σου και δείξε εμπιστοσύνη", είπε ο Σαμ.
"Σε ποιον;" ρώτησε ο ιππότης, εκνευρισμένος. Είχε βαρεθεί τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες του Σαμ.
"Μη ρωτάς σε ποιον" απάντησε ο Σαμ, "αλλά σε τι!"
"Δηλαδη;", ρώτησε ο ιππότης.
"Στη ζωή, στη δύναμη, στο σύμπαν, στο Θεό" είπε ο Σαμ, "πες το όπως θες."

Τέλος, εκεί που έπρεπε να γράφει ΤΕΛΟΣ στην τελευταία σελίδα, έγραφε ΑΡΧΗ... Πόσο αισιόδοξο αυτό το μήνυμα!

Χίλια ευχαριστώ! 
Τα λέμε!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο αυτο να τους αποφευγεις κατα κανονα οταν δεν εκτιμας κατι αυτο σε σχολιαζει συνεχεια.η αποφυγη καπιες φορες πετυχαινει περισσοτερα απο το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## StarDust86

> Εσυ η ιδια το ονομασες "αυτοσαμποταζ" αρα πραγματι θεωρεις οτι κανεις κατι κακο με το να τους αποφευγεις. Η αναγκη σου για ηρεμια στο σπιτι σου ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο το να συντηρεις την εικονα σου ακομα και εκτος εργασιας. 
> Λεω εγω τωρα! Εικασιες και τροφη για σκεψη, τιποτα παραπανω. 
> Σου ευχομαι να βρεις την ακρη που ψαχνεις


Το ονομασα σαμποταζ του εαυτου μου γιατι οντως δεν το θεωρω φυσιολογικο ν αρνουμαι ενω μπορει να μην εχω κανονισει τιποτα. Αρα μηπως εχω εγω καποιο θεμα? οχι με κοινωνικη φοβια ή με την εικονα μου, αλλα με τιποτα αλλο, η ψυχολογια και η ψυχιατρικη εχει πολλα θεματα προς αναλυση..
Ακριβως αυτο που λες, η αναγκη μου για ηρεμια επισκιαζει πληρως καθε συντηρηση προσωπικης εικονας προς τα εξω.
Αλλωστε αυτο που ειμαι ειμαι παντου.
Οι εικασιες και η τροφη για σκεψη ειναι καλοδεχουμενες παντα :-)
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ για την ευχη!!
Και σε σενα ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο :-)

----------


## StarDust86

> Αν και καλοκαίρι, που συνήθως οι φοιτητές το ρίχνουν στο χουζούρεμα, σηκώθηκα από το πρωί και πήρα τους δρόμους για να αγοράσω το βιβλίο. Μέσα σε 2 ώρες το τελείωσα.
> 
> Τι να σου πω φίλη Stardust; Το βιβλίο αυτό μου έφτιαξε τη μέρα και σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά μέσα από την καρδιά μου που μου το πρότεινες! Ήταν σαν δώρο Θεού, στη φάση που περνάω.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι ρόλο έπαιξες στην πραγματική μου ζωή, αν ήσουν ο Μάγος Μέρλιν, η Σκιουρίτσα ή η Ρεβέκκα, αλλά το γεγονός ότι μου υπόδειξες το δρόμο αυτό, με συγκινεί πραγματικά.
> 
> Έχει πολλούς συμβολισμούς και αλληγορικά νοήματα. Προσωπικά, μεγάλο μέρος εκείνων των νοημάτων, τα κατάλαβα και τα συνέδεσα με πραγματικά περιστατικά στη ζωή μου Ξέρεις ποιο σημείο με συγκίνησε; Το άγραφο γράμμα... Και θα σου πω γιατί. Γιατί πολλές φορές αγάπησα και αφιέρωσα χρόνο σε πολλούς ανθρώπους και στο τέλος πήρα ένα άγραφο γράμμα από εκείνους. Επίσης, ο ψεύτικος δράκος είναι αληθινός, μόνο αν είναι μέρος της αλήθειας μας. Οι φωτιές του είναι αληθινές, μόνο αν εμείς πιστέψουμε ότι υπάρχουν.
> 
> Σε θυμήθηκα, στις σελίδες 123-124, στη στιχομυθία:
> ...


Πολυ πολυ χαρηκα με τα ομορφα νεα σου, αληθεια!!!!
Ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου αλληγορικα βιβλια και οπως μου εχουν πει πολλοι ειναι απο εκεινα τα οποια προτεινουν και πολλοι ψυχολογοι 
για ψαξιμο του εαυτου μας.
Χιλια μπραβο σου, οχι που επελεξες να διαβασεις κατι που προτεινα εγω, αλλα που ησουν ανοιχτος και οχι με παρωπιδες.
Αν θυμηθω καποιο αλλο βιβλιο εξισου ομορφο και αισιοδοξο θα σου πω.
Να σαι παντα μα παντα καλα και να μη ξεχνας να σκεφτεσαι αισιοδοξα.
Να μη ξεχνας πως ο,τι και αν συμβαινει να φροντιζεις το παιδι που εχεις μεσα σου, γιατι αυτο θα ειναι διπλα σου στα καλυτερα αλλα και στα χειροτερα σου!!!
Σε φιλω

----------


## StarDust86

Ναι καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι και γω!
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου, να εισαι παντα καλα!!

----------


## StarDust86

> δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο αυτο να τους αποφευγεις κατα κανονα οταν δεν εκτιμας κατι αυτο σε σχολιαζει συνεχεια.η αποφυγη καπιες φορες πετυχαινει περισσοτερα απο το ενδιαφερον.


Ναι καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι και γω!
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου, να εισαι παντα καλα!!

----------


## PositiveWave

> Πολυ πολυ χαρηκα με τα ομορφα νεα σου, αληθεια!!!!
> Ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου αλληγορικα βιβλια και οπως μου εχουν πει πολλοι ειναι απο εκεινα τα οποια προτεινουν και πολλοι ψυχολογοι 
> για ψαξιμο του εαυτου μας.
> Χιλια μπραβο σου, οχι που επελεξες να διαβασεις κατι που προτεινα εγω, αλλα που ησουν ανοιχτος και οχι με παρωπιδες.
> Αν θυμηθω καποιο αλλο βιβλιο εξισου ομορφο και αισιοδοξο θα σου πω.
> Να σαι παντα μα παντα καλα και να μη ξεχνας να σκεφτεσαι αισιοδοξα.
> Να μη ξεχνας πως ο,τι και αν συμβαινει να φροντιζεις το παιδι που εχεις μεσα σου, γιατι αυτο θα ειναι διπλα σου στα καλυτερα αλλα και στα χειροτερα σου!!!
> Σε φιλω


Αυτό το παιδί μέσα μου, να το πούμε Σαμ... Και γιατί όχι;
Πως φαίνεται ότι ξέρω το Μέρλιν...
Χαχαχα!

Εννοείται, αν έχεις κάποια άλλη πρόταση για βιβλίο, σε περιμένω. Είναι η πιο γόνιμη παρηγοριά για μένα.

Ξέρεις τι σκεφτόμουν φίλη Stardust... Γιατί τόσοι άνθρωποι πνίγουν τον καημό τους στο ποτό, στο τσιγάρο, στο τζόγο, στα online παιχνίδια, στο φαγητό, στην τηλεόραση και δεν ανοίγουν ένα βιβλίο; Γιατί μένουν τόσο πίσω; 

Προσωπικά, όπως σου είπα, κάθε μήνα αγοράζω και κάτι όταν περνάω από το "στέκι των απανταχού βιβλιοφάγων" στην Αθήνα. Όλα τα βιβλία είχαν και έχουν κάτι να με μάθουν, αλλά το εν λόγω βιβλίο με ταξίδεψε σε έναν άλλο κόσμο. 

Να είμαστε καλά να τα λέμε!
Ανταποδίδω τα φιλιά σου!

----------


## StarDust86

> Αυτό το παιδί μέσα μου, να το πούμε Σαμ... Και γιατί όχι;
> Πως φαίνεται ότι ξέρω το Μέρλιν...
> Χαχαχα!
> 
> Εννοείται, αν έχεις κάποια άλλη πρόταση για βιβλίο, σε περιμένω. Είναι η πιο γόνιμη παρηγοριά για μένα.
> 
> Ξέρεις τι σκεφτόμουν φίλη Stardust... Γιατί τόσοι άνθρωποι πνίγουν τον καημό τους στο ποτό, στο τσιγάρο, στο τζόγο, στα online παιχνίδια, στο φαγητό, στην τηλεόραση και δεν ανοίγουν ένα βιβλίο; Γιατί μένουν τόσο πίσω; 
> 
> Προσωπικά, όπως σου είπα, κάθε μήνα αγοράζω και κάτι όταν περνάω από το "στέκι των απανταχού βιβλιοφάγων" στην Αθήνα. Όλα τα βιβλία είχαν και έχουν κάτι να με μάθουν, αλλά το εν λόγω βιβλίο με ταξίδεψε σε έναν άλλο κόσμο. 
> ...


Οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε πολυ πολυ συνθετοι, οποτε δεν τους καλυπτει ολους ενα βιβλιο, η μουσικη, οι τεχνες κτλ κτλ.
Αναλογα τη τρυπα στην οποια θα βυθιστεις φανταζομαι, οσο πιο βαθεια τοσο λιγοτερο νηφαλια τα βλεπεις μεσα σου, αρα και ψαχνεις τις πιο "ευκολες" λυσεις..
Αβυσσος η ψυχη μας και αβυσσος επισης και το μυαλο μας, απο το οποιο ξεκινανε ολα.
Καλο σου βραδυ :-)

----------


## PositiveWave

> Οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε πολυ πολυ συνθετοι, οποτε δεν τους καλυπτει ολους ενα βιβλιο, η μουσικη, οι τεχνες κτλ κτλ.
> Αναλογα τη τρυπα στην οποια θα βυθιστεις φανταζομαι, οσο πιο βαθεια τοσο λιγοτερο νηφαλια τα βλεπεις μεσα σου, αρα και ψαχνεις τις πιο "ευκολες" λυσεις..
> Αβυσσος η ψυχη μας και αβυσσος επισης και το μυαλο μας, απο το οποιο ξεκινανε ολα.
> Καλο σου βραδυ :-)


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Είναι και το θέμα του εθισμού. Όταν μπεις στο χορό, δύσκολα βγαίνεις.
Και σε ρώτησα, με δεδομένο ότι ένα βιβλίο δεν κοστίζει σε τελική ανάλυση τόσο ακριβά. 

Αν πάρει κάποιος δυο πακέτα τσιγάρα, πιει ένα ποτήρι ουισκι στο μπαρ, ή παίξει στο προποτζίδικο, τα ίδια λεφτά θα δώσει με ένα βιβλίο. Και ποιο το όφελος για εκείνον;

Είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα, καλά τα λες.
Καλό βράδυ και σε εσένα.

----------

